# Help! We could use some ideas! :)



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

There is a 4-H costume contest for kids and their animals in a month that my kids really REALLY want to go to, but...we're drawing blanks on what they should dress up as! It has to be a theme between the kid and the animal.

I have been browsing the internet trying to get ideas, but not getting anywhere, and the kids aren't sure either. 
I thought maybe my son could go with a beach theme...heh...I could just see Madison in a girls bikini <I do have my oldest daughters bikini that she outgrew...heheh!!!> with matching shades and a hat, and some home made wannabe sandals....oh and could we paint her hooves with nail polish or would that hurt her? :laugh: But umm...well..heh I don't know...LOL
BTW my son is 10 and he likes this idea :laugh:
I told him he could always make madison watch videos of the skateboarding dog, and learn how to ride a skateboard....they could dress like two cool cats and be chillin on their skateboards....LOL :laugh: 
Madison is a Jan 5th Boer/Nubian doe almost 70lbs.

My oldest daughter is 12. I haven't got a clue with her at all. I'm trying to think of easy to put together costumes, and something that won't make them too hot. Her doe is late Feb and about 50lbs.

Any ideas?


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I just had a vision of the goat in a halter(you don't actually have to use it, use the show lead) and in a miniature version of a racing saddle and one of your kids in a jockey's outfit!

Other then that I have nothing xD


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

My daughter and and Darla did a beach theme one year. The goat (Darla) wore a childs one piece swimsuit with a ruffly bottom. We cut a hole for her tail to stick out. She also wore sunglasses, and we put a blow up beach ring around her neck. Daughter wore a beach dress cover up, flip flops, sunglasses, beach towel draped around her neck, etc. They won the contest Another cute idea is making the goat a baby with a diaper, pacifier tied around the neck, bonnet, and the child the mom with high heels, dress, bottle, diaper bag, etc.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks!! Love the ideas! And the bbeach ring around the neck....LOL!!! My son is all for this, he thinks it'll be funny!!!
I'll run the baby idea over with my daughter! I can seriously see her doe as a baby, she just has that body/face that would be perfect! I wonder if we could train her to sit in my 4yo's old stroller? It's one of the big ones...OMG could you imagine? she likes to get up in my lawn chairs and sit....hmmm.... :laugh:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Man I have drawn a blank. I have seen hundreds in the years and I can not think of any. I do like the beach idea.
I will think about it, I have to have something come to mind.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

The beach theme is cute. :wink: They do make animal safe nail polish for dogs.


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

Oh, and my daughter also carried a beach ball. If you could fix a sun hat to the goat's head that would be cute, too...lol! Have fun!


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Some ideas we have done...

1) swimmer-bikini on with inner tube around the neck and sum glasses
2) doctor-scrub shirt with stethoscope
3) butterfly (made wings and a little antenna headband)


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much for the suggestions! I like the doctor idea! I wonder if we can find something we can use at the goodwill!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Devil and Angel was one of mine 
I always liked the idea of Shrek & Fiona...


----------



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh girl, I am the QUEEN of costume ideas! My daughter WON the fair pet costume contest EVERY year from the time she was 6 till she was 11. 
1st year border collie : Bride and groom. I made Nuley a tux jacket with tails and bouttiner and Kayla a brides dress, veil and flowers.
2nd year: Basset hound: The Clampets. Fred had on overalls (acually cut down men's size), and a white shirt, fedora hat with glasses tied into it. Kayla had on a long dress, apron, antique pill box hat, purse, and small glasses. They made the Tennesean paper!
3rd year: Basset Hound Shiloh: Hippies. I got biker shorts and cut out a tail hole, and made a fringie vest. Had a long haired wig for Shiloh with a headband on it, and glasses tied onto it with strings to go under the ears to hold it all on. Kayla had on bell bottom jeans, hippie necklaces, headband, and fringe vest. 
4th year : Basset Hound Fred. 50's. Fred had a t'shirt with a pack of cig's rolled up in the sleve, and a denim vest. He had a short curly wig. Kayla wore a poodle skirt, white ked shoes, sweater and neck scarf.
5th year: Horse Misty. Kayla was a bottle of "Hoss Sauce" Tanning lotion and I made Misty a bikini. I mean a WHOLE Bikini!!! Stuffed top and all! LOL Misty also wore the big sunglasses you can find at the dollar stores.

The next year, I had a friend's son that I dressed as hippies again, Wolf was a black german shepard and had an afro wig! LOL They also won first place. I will find pictures and post!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

OMG LOL!!!! That is HILARIOUS!!! Those ideas are great! You gotta share pics sometime!!!!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I dressed Mirrie up like Yankee Doodle for 4th of July. I used tiny dog wrist and neck bands and put a head band on her. Dress your daughter like Uncle Sam and maybe you will have a winner :thumb:


----------



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

I still havent gotten to the pictures. Have you come up with any ideas yet?


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Haha! :ROFL: This is bringing back memories of me and my sisters waaaay back when we did 4-H with our rabbits. We brought home a lot of ribbons each year... :wink: 

Ideas:
Pirates: I did this once and everyone loved it. Both kids (human and goat) get to wear an eye patch, big hat, sword, and whatever other buccaneer loot they can find.

One of my sisters was a Fed-Ex deliverer.... My mind is drawing a blank at how exactly she dressed up, but she got RGC for her ingenuity!

Another sister was a "harried mother" with a goofy apron, hair up in curlers, and her rabbit was dressed as a baby.

Hmmmm, Oh and there was "Mrs. Santa Claus", and her elf helper. The rabbit was Mrs. Santa, while the sister was the elf. 

I tried to find some pics of those, but methinks they got lost in the abyss of our computer files.... Hmm. Let us know what you end up going with! And pictures are always welcome! :greengrin:


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

I will ask my mom what we did. I know we had some really cute themes, but for the life of me I cannot remember what they were (I blame the drugs they gave me when i had my c-sections, I think i have lost whole chunks of my memory, things my husband and mother remember clearly are lost in the ether to me)


----------



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

cheap and easy...ahh not to be lame or cheesy but a Shepperd  and his flock use a blanket for his outfit and a wooden cane a mini throw same color on back of goat?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thank You all for the ideas! We were out of town until Tues night, so now we're able to start figuring out what to do! I'll read the posts to my kids tomorrow and let them decide  I do think my son wants to do the beach theme with his doe, we'll try my oldest daughters old bikini on her and if it fits we'll go to the dollar store to get some accessories!


----------

